# Ebay Item#141941687947



## Rmwatson78 (Jul 1, 2016)

Is this auction worth the price? Made an offer at $2000 but the seller countered with $2500. Not sure if paying that much is a good idea since I have made some pretty bad decisions on this site purchase wise.


----------



## etack (Jul 1, 2016)

Theres no link.

Eric

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32-74lbs-Vintage-Ceramic-Scrap-CPU-Processors-High-Yield-Gold-Recovery-Intel-pro-/141941687947?hash=item210c62468b:g:rWMAAOSwBnVW-TH6

I used the Number.   

There is a lot of low grade CPUs in the middle the pinless SUN and the heavy AMDs.

Also its hard to see whats in the stacks.

Eric


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 1, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32-74lbs-Vintage-Ceramic-Scrap-CPU-Processors-High-Yield-Gold-Recovery-Intel-pro-/141941687947


----------



## upcyclist (Jul 1, 2016)

Rmwatson78 said:


> Is this auction worth the price? Made an offer at $2000 but the seller countered with $2500. Not sure if paying that much is a good idea since I have made some pretty bad decisions on this site purchase wise.


(Caveat: I don't buy E-scrap. Just putting that out there.)

Especially if you're a little gunshy after your last experience, I would suggest one of two approaches: 
1. Buy in smaller lots off ebay, so you're not risking four figures if either the auction is bogus or more low-yielding than you'd hoped
2. Buy locally, where you can physically inspect the material to your heart's desire! It takes some legwork to find the sources, but others have posted approaches like posting flyers and dropping by local 'mom & pop' PC repair businesses. This will also force you down into smaller lots, too.

If you're one of the guys already doing what's in #2, I apologize for wasting your time


----------



## resabed01 (Jul 1, 2016)

I'd walk away....even at $1000 I would be hesitant.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 1, 2016)

upcyclist said:


> (Caveat: I don't buy E-scrap. Just putting that out there.)
> 
> Especially if you're a little gunshy after your last experience, I would suggest one of two approaches:
> 1. Buy in smaller lots off ebay, so you're not risking four figures if either the auction is bogus or more low-yielding than you'd hoped
> ...




I got to second this.

The pictures on ebay look beautiful, but, its gold...it *always* looks beautiful -thats how they get'cha.

If you buy local, it will save you some heartache in the end. Ebay seems to always have anything *gold* or *escrap* at an extremely elevated price.

Dip in your toe before you dive in.

-toph


----------



## Rmwatson78 (Jul 1, 2016)

I got well over two ounces of gold doing the math for just the processors listed where the gold content was known. But maybe someday when I'm more confident with my refining, this would be a smart business decision. For now, as the song goes, "If it don't make dollars, it don't make sense." Afterall, I still have over a hundred pounds of those stupid pinless p4 processors I was dumb enough to buy previously and I can't get any local refining outfits to offer me more than 25% of what I paid. When you guys are talking about the suckers on eBay and laughing it's usually about me. lol


----------



## upcyclist (Jul 1, 2016)

Rmwatson78 said:


> I got well over two ounces of gold doing the math for just the processors listed where the gold content was known. But maybe someday when I'm more confident with my refining, this would be a smart business decision.


Excellent call--you're not really buying based on gold content, you're buying based on what _you can recover_. Until you can quantify that (including the occasional "learning experience"), it's still a crapshoot.



Rmwatson78 said:


> Afterall, I still have over a hundred pounds of those stupid pinless p4 processors I was dumb enough to buy previously and I can't get any local refining outfits to offer me more than 25% of what I paid.


A painful truth: Just because it's 25% of your cost doesn't mean it's not a fair offer  If 25% is still more than what you'd get out of it processing it yourself, inlcuding losses, chemicals, and your time, then I say go for it. Cutting your losses is never a pretty exercise.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 1, 2016)

There are quite a few nice collectors items in the lot. If it was me I would buy the lot based on gold content and price of refining (not neglecting my time). Then sell some of them as collectors items to make a bit extra of the deal.

I haven't done any calculations of the gold content of the lot so if it is a good deal or not I leave to others to comment on.

Göran


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 1, 2016)

Rmwatson78 said:


> But maybe someday when I'm more confident with my refining, this would be a smart business decision.



After 35 years of buying and selling computer equipment, your BEST business decisions ALWAYS
begin with good buying decisions!! If you don't know what you are really doing, then buying off
ebay will most certainly be a loser for you. If you can't buy right or know what a good buy really
is, DON'T BUY until you do!!

Some of my best purchases were ones that I NEVER MADE!!!! Learn to say NO and walk away
until you have some clue as to what you are doing. 

This may sound like a harsh post but I hope that you will learn to be patient in ALL that you do.
Whether it be buying, recovery, refining or life in general. 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 1, 2016)

Run away and run fast. Some collectors chip's sin there but not enough to draw much attention too. And there is low gold content in the lot compared to what it will take to process everything. Just my humble oponion.


----------

